# favorite instrument and why?



## purplerain (Dec 11, 2012)

For example violin, piano, symphony, quartet...
And most hated instrument


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Tam-tam. No contest. It has enormous power and can convey emotion in so many ways - where would that crucial moment in Tchaikovsky's 6th be without that very quiet tam-tam stroke? It also has the dubious distinction of being probably the most variable instrument in terms of recording; sometimes even a fortissimo tam-tam crash can be completely inaudible (grrr!).
Most hated...jazzy saxophone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

techniquest said:


> Tam-tam. No contest. It has enormous power and can convey emotion in so many ways - where would that crucial moment in Tchaikovsky's 6th be without that very quiet tam-tam stroke? It also has the dubious distinction of being probably the most variable instrument in terms of recording; sometimes even a fortissimo tam-tam crash can be completely inaudible (grrr!).
> Most hated...jazzy saxophone.


Wait, what?

I know there's a climactic wood-block moment in Prokofiev's 4th symphony, the first mvmt. I believe...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

techniquest said:


> Tam-tam. No contest. It has enormous power and can convey emotion in so many ways - where would that crucial moment in Tchaikovsky's 6th be without that very quiet tam-tam stroke? It also has the dubious distinction of being probably the most variable instrument in terms of recording; sometimes even a fortissimo tam-tam crash can be completely inaudible (grrr!).
> Most hated...jazzy saxophone.


How is it possible, that your favoured tam-tam, can surpass my favoured orhestral triangle?! 

The orchestral triangle can be substituted for some of Gorecki's hymnal music, particularly where he uses a compositional 'bell' device which is a cluster of notes written in the shape of a bell played at least 6 octaves above the pitch of a tuba. Here is where we find the orchestral triangle at its zenith. Ding!


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Besides the Pianoforte, my absolute favorite, I prefer the English Horn. It has such a pure but haunting sound that goes great with early 20th Century Music, lending towards that exotic and eerie quality so well.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Come on, guys

This question is obviously objective, like math. There is a definitive answer: the cowbell


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a tossup between a crumhorn and a sackbut. Come on, try to say them with a straight face.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

etkearne said:


> Besides the Pianoforte, my absolute favorite, I prefer the English Horn. It has such a pure but haunting sound that goes great with early 20th Century Music, lending towards that exotic and eerie quality so well.


Love the Engish horn; Cor Anglais; "the Angel's Horn." Your description is right-on. 
My favorite is the viola. Yes, in symphonies it is needed to fill in harmonies between the violin and the cello, but on it's own it has such a warm, smooth timbre. That's why I prefer a viola concerto to a violin. But the viola really stands out in a quartet or better yet, a quintet where a second viola is added. Mozart really knew how to write for a viola.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I know there's a climactic wood-block moment in Prokofiev's 4th symphony, the first mvmt. I believe...


And please don't insult the wood block, triangle, tam-tam. I had to play them as a first year percussionist. lol. Also no dissing the claves, finger cymbals, maracas, and cymbals.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The Horn, aka, incorrectly, the French horn


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

With my avatar do I have to answer this question.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Small vocal ensemble is the most expressive medium possible in my opinion. The timbre of the Oboe and French Horn are the nicest to my ears. 

I've heard most serious instruments played in a way that sounds awesome.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Wait, what?
> 
> I know there's a climactic wood-block moment in Prokofiev's 4th symphony, the first mvmt. I believe...





> How is it possible, that your favoured tam-tam, can surpass my favoured orhestral triangle?!
> 
> The orchestral triangle can be substituted for some of Gorecki's hymnal music, particularly where he uses a compositional 'bell' device which is a cluster of notes written in the shape of a bell played at least 6 octaves above the pitch of a tuba. Here is where we find the orchestral triangle at its zenith. Ding!





> Come on, guys
> 
> This question is obviously objective, like math. There is a definitive answer: the cowbell


Erm, why the disrespect? Am I not allowed to like the tam-tam? Is it not an instrument?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> I know there's a climactic wood-block moment in Prokofiev's 4th symphony, the first mvmt. I believe...


That's not a wood block moment - that's Valery Gergiev clocking the head off the first violinist of the LSO for trying to break out in solo.

The thud of his head makes a wood like sound.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I think all the various instruments have perfect ways about them in certain hands. I guess, the french horn also, I think its solos, especially in orchestral works, a top appeal for me and many more no doubt.

Couldn't imagine Mozart's clarinet quintet without the clarinet, and so on and etc...

But the french horn would still win, if we are talking about symphony orchestra instruments, if not, then the piano.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

davinci said:


> And please don't insult the wood block, triangle, tam-tam. I had to play them as a first year percussionist. lol. Also no dissing the claves, finger cymbals, maracas, and cymbals.


I simply didn't recall that tam-tam moment in the Tchaik 6, I'll need to go check it out.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Not just the tam-tam, but gongs of all sizes are great. Lots of beautiful harmonics bouncing around for a wonderful sheen. Especially beautiful if used as a subtle accent. If used too much and too brashly, they sound gauche, though.

I'll do this by section.

String: Viola (rich and darkly colored)
Woodwind: Alto flute (ditto)
Brass: Horn (I had to choose at least one conventional one)
Keyboard: Piano (okay, two)
Electronic: Fretless bass guitar (warmer and more expressive than its fretted counterpart)
Percussion: Gongs of all kinds, vibraphone (if used tastefully)


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I love viols, small choirs and organ. (I guess I am an Early Music freak)

I don't hate any instrument if used properly... OK...cymbals can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

My favorite is the violin and I have the best possible reason why. I can't help it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

piano, bass guitar, electric guitar, and accordion ^^

But I love basically all the instruments


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I like this large wooden block. And the big hammer required to play it.








The player, however, should be required to strip to the waist


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

A truly Norman Bates moment! 

Why do they relegate him to the back of the orchestra though? 

Surely it is safer for the brass section to make sure that hammer is in front of them. Look at that poor guy on the far right who's scratching his ear to see if it is still there after the boing.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

It tough to choose. Some days I like the clear, woody timbre of the clarinet; other days, it is only the piano that I can hear.

I seem to return always to the piano [probably because I play it so much], and the flute. It isn't even necessarily the sound of the flute that I enjoy so much, it's that it is so frequently used in ethereal manners: with a bare, sometimes other-wordly accompaniment, or in an unusually colorful scale--even as an instrument heralding an impressive development of a fine melody [for instance, the very beginning of the Chorale "Ein' Feste Burg ist unser Gott!" from Mendelssohn's "Reformation Symphony"].

I especially enjoy Beethoven's Serenade for Violin, Viola, and Flute, Op. 25: charmingly Haydn-esque. 



 [Music doesn't actually begin until 0:32]

The instruments are all so different, with such wonderfully differing colors, tomorrow I'll probably have different favorites.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Exploring the mystique of the tam-tam a little further, check out these monsters in Memphis!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

My favorite single instrument is the piano because of it's versatility but I also really love flute and harps and violins and cellos and bass and drums and cymbals and piccolos and horns and....heck...now I have to go listen to a symphony! :lol:


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

For me my favourite instrument is the Baroque Oboe, not the modern one but ones made in the 18th century or very good copies.
There seems to be a very beautiful and magical sound missing in the more powerful but harsher sounding modern instrument.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. 

A=415Hz is so much more languid and inspirational. With the highly strung A=440Hz or even militant A=452Hz, it's hard not to remaining screeching to the edge of the chair with cat claws gripping furiously in case the next demi-semi-quaver train makes me fall off the chair. 

That baroque cittern is fabulous too. I presume the chalaumaux sounds similar to this oboe? Makes me feel like digging out my clarinet. Alas, just spied my cute little neighbour who is now toddling on his legs and I don't want to disturb him with my A=440Hz clarinet screeching.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

presto said:


> For me my favourite instrument is the Baroque Oboe, not the modern one but ones made in the 18th century or very good copies.
> There seems to be a very beautiful and magical sound missing in the more powerful but harsher sounding modern instrument.


Sounds like a cross between a saxophone and an oboe. :3


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The horn, the flute (I generally like the sound of wind instruments), the organ and the electric guitar.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

My favorite instrument of the orchestra is the set of timpani. My next best is the violoncello. I do not hate any instrument. All are decent mediums. It is the performer that makes an instrument sound bad.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Piano. Probably because I was brought up to play the piano and given lessons by my father. He was a professional pianist and so the piano has always been a part of my life. In addition the piano is the ideal solo instrument. You can get mighty good effects on it without the need of anything else. The piano used to be the centre piece of many living rooms in England before the days of television. As entertainment the family would get around the piano and sing. I still remember some of those times.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Those of you who know me know that I play several. Of all those, the one that brings me most enjoyment to play is the drum kit. However, I reach moments of ecstasy on anything I play if the moment and fellow musicians are right.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

French horn... it embodies nature, that is: the universe outside of man. It's _inhuman_ in a way, but not in an evil way: it may suggest man's doom but it also suggests a possibility of reconciliation.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Oboe, because it creates the most beautiful sounds. 
In second place I can't decide between: Horn, Trumpet and Trombone

- Best innovation ever: Piano
at 2nd place: Saxophone


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Sounds like a cross between a saxophone and an oboe. :3


It is what Xaltotun would refer to as the "sexy oboe".


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

A flugelhorn of course!


Seriously, I'll try to do it as Mahlerian:

Strings: I am generally not so mad about this group... It could be cello, especially in high register.
Woodwinds: it is my favourite group of instruments, so I like all of them.  If I had to choose however: oboe d'amore or bassoon in high register.
Brass: trombone (go and listen to Saturn in Holst's The Planets  ) and piccolo trumpet (or even better, a baroque trumper played in clarino register).
Keyboard: organ (for the third movement of RVW's Sinfonia antartica! I also like organ as a solo instrument, though), but I also love celesta and dulcitone. 
Electronic: ondes martenot!
Percussion: pitched - vibraphone, unpitched - woodblock or tam-tam.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Toss up between the Cello (because of the beauty of sound), the piano (for versatility) or maybe the flute (as someone else has mentioned, because of its ethereal quality)


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I left my romantic (conical) flute behind.....it has a much warmer less wispy tone than the flutes which we are most accustomed to. Really missing it now although the baroque traverso flute is nudging in there to displace it from being my favourite flute. I still love the sexy low down under alto Boehm flute, and the horrible little shrill C concert metallic flute.


----------



## Phidias (Dec 24, 2012)

Please... nothing beats the cello and the guitar, save perhaps the violin or any other string instrument.


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

I think viola I just love the tone, how it's sort of in between a cello and a violin. It sort of gets underlooked but there have been some great pieces written for it. For least favorite harpsicord (although sometimes I do like it).


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

The flute. I don't know how to explain its superiority in beauty and ethereality, you just have to hear it. Pieces that stand out to me are like Borodin's Polovtsian Dances, Beethoven's 6-2, Saint-Saens's and Prokofiev's the Bird(s), etc.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Violin, Harpsichord, Trumpet, Electric Guitar, and the Oboe.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Violin, Harpsichord, Trumpet, Electric Guitar, and the Oboe.


Take out the word 'electric', and I'm with you all the way!


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

The piano is my absolute favourite, followed by either the viola or the cello. I am undecided on which I prefer. Everything else follows without rank. I love them all too much to rank them!

I would also like to go on record and say the vuvuzela is not an instrument. I mean, come on...a musical instrument should not cause your ears pain! However, if it was one, that would be my least favourite. :lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Synthesizer
Piano
Armenian duduk

and everything else, except bagpipes


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

I 100% agree on the baroque oboe... and I also enjoy the sound of the baroque recorder (sorry, I am a bit of a fan of that instrument). I guess it's the mellow sound that is missing from the instruments of today. 

However, that performance...the do-rag...does create some cognitive dissonance. Hmmm...I guess that's because I'm just an ol' stick in the mud. But hey...I'm sure that is considerably more comfortable than a penguin-suit (tuxedo and tails).


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it strange that I am really growing to dislike the sound of the electric guitar? Its a great instrument in terms of its versatility and its shape is very ergonomic and convenient, but the twangy jingly jangly sound I find very grating. Perhaps the most overrated instrument I think, in terms of timbre. 

And I'd have to say the human voice is probably my favourite instrument. Out of the orchestra though, its probably the entire woodwind section, primarily french horn and the various reed instruments.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

My favourite instrument * as it has, in my opinion, the best repertoire and the best sound. I can also play it.

Least favourite: Double Bass. I think it sounds to low, not an attractive sound.

Edit: * the piano


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Borodin said:


> The flute. I don't know how to explain its superiority in beauty and ethereality, you just have to hear it. Pieces that stand out to me are like Borodin's Polovtsian Dances, Beethoven's 6-2, Saint-Saens's and Prokofiev's the Bird(s), etc.


I love the flute also -- so tranquil, delicate and magical. It is used wonderfully in the waltz of Tchaikovsky's 6th.

The piano and cello are not far behind.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> My favourite instrument as it has, in my opinion, the best repertoire and the best sound. I can also play it.


Riddles yet! If we answer correctly do we keep the one ring?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Riddles yet! If we answer correctly do we keep the one ring?


Oh dear, I forgot to mention what the instrument actually is. :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Oh dear, I forgot to mention what the instrument actually is. :lol:


Given your statement about repertoire, I was sure it would have been the harpsichord - Byrd, Scarlatti, Handel, Bach, Couperin - all masters of the instrument.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tggrt said:


> Gvn yr sttmnt bt rprtr, ws sr t wld hv bn th hrpschrd - Byrd, Scrltt, Hndl, Bch, Cprn - ll mstrs f th nstrmnt.


Ahh, but I also said the best sound. Do you really like the "twang twang" of a harpsichord.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Ahh, but I also said the best sound. Do you really like the "twang twang" of a harpsichord.


Definitely. Matches your unusual quotation.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Is it strange that I am really growing to dislike the sound of the electric guitar? Its a great instrument in terms of its versatility and its shape is very ergonomic and convenient, but the twangy jingly jangly sound I find very grating. Perhaps the most overrated instrument I think, in terms of timbre. .


The "problem" with the electric guitar is the simple fact that it's not an accoustic instrument. The tone/timbre is completely reliant on the pick ups, the amp, the speaker cabinet, and an array of knobs like gain, trebble, bass, presence. In this way it's an extremely flexible instrument, but doesn't have a true natural sound.

The classical guitar is very beautiful and dynamic instrument as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Take out the word 'electric', and I'm with you all the way!


Electric Guitars are more useful for leads. While Acoustic Guitars are more for accompaniment. Nothing wrong with accompaniment. Just I prefer lead.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Electric Guitars are more useful for leads. While Acoustic Guitars are more for accompaniment. Nothing wrong with accompaniment. Just I prefer lead.


Based on your avatar, you seem to prefer big bottoms as well.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Head_case said:


> I left my romantic (conical) flute behind.... although the baroque traverso flute is nudging in there to displace it from being my favourite flute.


Certainly makes a lovely sound. We've just been to a concert with our local baroque group and had some excellent baroque flute in works by Benda and Bach (sounds like a firm of bailiffs or a set of personal trainers). Very different looking but sound very nice.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Once again i can not pick just one i like mostly string instruments violin,viola,cello ,bass,harp & guitar.Since they have such a relaxing sound to them.Woodwinds like oboe,flute,bassoon & clarinet are also has relaxing sounds.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Oboe, Clarinet, Trumpet, Viola, Cello, Piano, Horn, Harp.. Some others. Also, Basset Horn (Shaw is cringing in his grave), and shotgun, of course.


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

Personally, my favorite is the clarinet because it is my main instrument. It's my true passion and my way of letting out my emotions. My second favorite instrument is definitely the French Horn though. I love how intense the instrument is, especially with a big and strong section playing loud, in tune, and higher notes, it's truly powerful to me. But I love how it can also play angelically. I guess both the clarinet and french horn can, that's why they are my top favorites. Also they are satisfying to play/hear when done well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a former clarinet player too, but my favorite instrument is the violin because it is the closest instrument in expressive ability to the greatest instrument of all, the human voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My favourite is the piano because it is my main instrument, I do like the clarinet and violin also.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Favourite? Piano. Just because.

Honourable mention? Viola. For its gentle, expressive voice.

Least favourite? Bagpipes. Do I really have to explain why?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

While I like the sound of any and all instruments when skillfully played and given suitable material, I retain a special fondness for those that can make the hair stand up on the back of my neck most every time. These would include the _been_, the traditional wind instrument of the prototypical Indian snake charmer. When a kid, I had a record with some songs from a 1950s Indian film, Nagin, and one of the songs featured the sound of the been backing the female singer. The English horn probably most closely mimics this sound, and I love it for that reason. I also love the initial opening sound of the Scottish bagpipes, the clash of the tam tam, the emotive quality of the electric guitar, the raw excitement of a flamenco guitar playing a fiery _Bulerias_. Even such as the banjo, the accordion, the mandolin can and do add wonderful sonic spice to much non-classical music--folk and rock especially. Really no instrument I dislike--so many great ways of generating music!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Let's have a shout-out for some of those instruments that sound great and don't get enough attention: oboe d'amore, bass clarinet, bass trombone (played raspy), tuba (tenor and bass), ondes martenot, crotales, tam tam and flexatone


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Favourite? Piano. Just because.


For me, it's not just because: there simply isn't any other instrument with remotely the same versatility and breadth. It's actually peculiar, because a single note on a piano is kind of dry and colorless; you cannot make a single note sing like you can with a violin. And yet, a good pianist can bring you to tears or laughter or sheer joy with music ranging over centuries, in every conceivable style.

But I like other instruments too, notably the guitar, flute and humble recorder (as long as it's an alto or lower!). And then the lower pitched strings: viola and cello.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

dgee said:


> Let's have a shout-out for some of those instruments that sound great and don't get enough attention: oboe d'amore, bass clarinet, bass trombone (played raspy), tuba (tenor and bass), ondes martenot, crotales, tam tam and flexatone


Flexatone! Where would the Khachaturian piano concerto 2nd movement be without the flexatone? I turn away in disappointment from any and all performances of such that lack the instrument. I read somewhere that Khachaturian included the flexatone because it fairly closely mimicked the sound of an Armenian folk instrument somewhat like a musical saw, and it was important in establishing the mood of the first half of that exotic, languorous movement.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Flexatone! Where would the Khachaturian piano concerto 2nd movement be without the flexatone? I turn away in disappointment from any and all performances of such that lack the instrument. I read somewhere that Khachaturian included the flexatone because it fairly closely mimicked the sound of an Armenian folk instrument somewhat like a musical saw, and it was important in establishing the mood of the first half of that exotic, languorous movement.


Never heard of it before. But never fear, YouTube to the rescue!






And as free bonus, the vibraslap:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For a full dose of the flexatone, turn to the Orbelian/Jarvi CD of the Khachaturian on Chandos. Great recording--Orbelian pounds away in this very percussive concerto, and the flexatone cannot be missed in that 2nd movement.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Violin is my favourite and piano is second. I do not hate any instruments, I think all instruments complemented each other to make music sound good (or what it intent to be sounded). I do not like those who do not play an instrument well. It is like to going to a restaurant and ordered something it turns out to taste bad or cause you a diarrhea!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After the violin, my favorite instrument is the harpsichord. It humanizes J.S. Bach's solo keyboard music better than any modern piano can.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely piano, as I play it myself. But I do have a strong affection for many instruments, including the violin, the cello, the flute, the clarinet, the harp... One thing (out of many) that I love about contemporary music is the fact that composers write works for such a large spectrum of instruments, not only the usual piano/violin/cello (etc) combination.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I do not seem to find people reply this thread that saying voice is their favourite. Do you think voice is an instrument by itself?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Violin is my favourite and piano is second. I do not hate any instruments, I think all instruments complemented each other to make music sound good (or what it intent to be sounded). I do not like those who do not play an instrument well. It is like to going to a restaurant and ordered something it turns out to taste bad or cause you a diarrhoea!


Hating is such a wast of time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I do not seem to find people reply this thread that saying voice is their favourite. Do you think voice is an instrument by itself?


Yes. The voice is the greatest instrument of all, isn't it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I do not seem to find people reply this thread that saying voice is their favourite. Do you think voice is an instrument by itself?


People intend to forget that one, such wonderful voices out there.


----------



## TheBlackCat (Apr 25, 2013)

Though my instrument is the guitar, my favourite instrument must be the theorbo, for its calm yet vibrant sound.
Also, by section:
Bowed - Viol(a da Gamba) for its rich tones
Woodwind - Recorder, can't point why
Brass - Natural horn or trumpet, because of their majestic sound
Keyboard - Pipe organ for its celestial atmosphere
Percussion - Carillons because they're easy to carry


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

all kinds of flutes. you can fly and sing like a bird.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes. The voice is the greatest instrument of all, isn't it?


Finally one thing we can agree on!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My favorite instrument is the piano. It offers almost limitless possibilities in terms of expression. Plus, it's a central instrument in my two favorite genres of music: classical and jazz. That means there's an enormous amount of piano music to discover and enjoy.

Another favorite instrument is the saxophone. Unfortunately, that instrument is (mostly) limited to jazz.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Keyboard instruments, especially piano but including harpsichord, organ, and clavichord as well. Solo keyboard music very much appeals to me, because I enjoy hearing a single instrument produce both melody and harmony.

There are, of course, great solo works for other instruments (Bach's cello suites, Debussy's Syrinx for solo flute). However, the sheer volume of solo literature for the keyboard is unmatched by any other instrument.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

pcnog11 said:


> I do not seem to find people reply this thread that saying voice is their favourite. Do you think voice is an instrument by itself?


Of course! And I have no favorite instrument. I love all the sounds of the orchestra.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Keyboard instruments are obviously king. Pipe organ is the most ingenious of all instruments allowing all 4 limbs to control separate melodic lines


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Excluding the voice and including only mechanical instruments, the violin first, followed by the harpsichord, when employed in Bach's solo keyboard works.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Outside the human voice it is - very cliché - the piano and the violin/cello for me. The piano because it is an orchestra in itself and because it has a great sound (whether soft and sweet or loud and agressive, it always sounds expressive and beautiful). The violin/cello because it's sound is so very raw and emotional/expressive, like a distorted rock guitar. 

And it is obvious that my taste/judgement in this is right because almost all great composers wrote especially for the piano and violin al lot of works so apparently the piano and the violin were their favorite instruments too! 

BTW, I also love the electric guitar, the Hammond organ and the sinus generator...


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

why do people dislike bagpipes? I will never understand it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mathisdermaler said:


> why do people dislike bagpipes? I will never understand it.


I like bagpipes. They make a cozy fire and burn a long time. But you should avoid toasting marshmallows on one since they are often full of toxic mold.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

WavesOfParadox said:


> Come on, guys
> 
> This question is obviously objective, like math. There is a definitive answer: the cowbell







Sorry, I couldn't help myself when I read your post.

But seriously, I love virtually any instrument when it is played by an artist that puts their very soul into the performance. Case in point:

Dan Visconti wrote "Amplified Soul" for Gabriela Martinez because she throws her heart and soul into her performances.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Cello for the sound and expressiveness. Viola for the jokes.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a difficult question. I love the piano, the clarinet, the harp, the flute, and maybe the cello. I hate the guitar


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Electric Guitar. But of the traditional instruments, going with Violin. Followed by Flute, Oboe, and Trumpet. I like Piano for accompaniment. But prefer a sharper sound for lead playing.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Piano's my first instrument, and I love it and its vast repertoire...but to me the cello's the most beautiful instrument ever invented.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Congas and cello.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

The Kazoo. 

V


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am in to viola- cello- violin and human voice.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The piano. I enjoy all other instruments but I've played the piano from the age of 5 and my connection with it is in my very bones.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Bass Clarinet, Cello and Piano.

That is why I have turned my piano sonata into a trio in the middle of the composition. Life is too short not to do exactly what one wants music-wise. 

Some of my previos trio material ended up in the symphony.

Advancing both simultaneosly. I learned this method from Beethoven!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

For quite a long time, it was the cello. During the last few years however it's become the clarinet. There are times when I find its lyricism absolutely bewitching.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

purplerain said:


> favorite instrument and why?
> For example violin, piano, symphony, quartet...
> And most hated instrument


Cello most loved, none most hated.

A Harpsicord does not always bring the fullest enjoyment I receive from music to the surface.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

purplerain said:


> For example violin, piano, symphony, quartet...
> And most hated instrument


I don't like the harpsichord, but for the rest: all intruments are required to give to a piece the color you want. I prefer orchestra works than solo works because they are richer.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

WavesOfParadox said:


> Come on, guys
> 
> This question is obviously objective, like math. There is a definitive answer: the cowbell


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Definitely Piano for me. IMO its the only instrument that can hold up by itself in a long composition where you dont miss other instruments


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

golfer72 said:


> Definitely Piano for me. IMO its the only instrument that can hold up by itself in a long composition where you dont miss other instruments


True. But I like the violin for more bite in lead playing. The Piano and Violin make a great combo.


----------

